# My 1st Cyclone Coasters Ride



## Monarky (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello all,
Just got home from my first Cyclone Coasters bike ride in Long Beach, CA which is held once a month and had a great time.  I just wanted to give a shout out to all those cool dudes and gals with their vintage rides that I met there and welcomed me as the newbie.  The weather was outstanding and the long conga line of all the vintage bikes made it even better to see and experience. Also glad to have personally met other fellow Cabers there such as Rusty, and Lawrence only to name a few.  See you guys at he next ride...Monarky


----------



## kingsilver (Jul 7, 2013)

*My 1st cyclone coaster ride*

It's a fun ride - the pace is very slow -  everyone should do it at least one time - i live in northern california and it's about a 400 mi. Drive one way - or i would go more often.


----------



## Monarky (Jul 7, 2013)

kingsilver said:


> It's a fun ride - the pace is very slow -  everyone should do it at least one time - i live in northern california and it's about a 400 mi. Drive one way - or i would go more often.




Hi there Kingsilver, it was a good ride today I'm glad I was able to make it, definitely over a 100 bicyclist showed up and yes your right....it is a must experience for all to try it.


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 7, 2013)

Count was 245...imagine a solid 1/2mile plus of classic bikes...whew!


----------



## Rustafari (Jul 8, 2013)

Monarky said:


> ... Also glad to have personally met other fellow Cabers there such as Rusty, and Lawrence only to name a few.  See you guys at he next ride...Monarky




It was a pleasure meeting you Chris.  Yesterday was my first time on the Cyclone Coaster ride as well.  I also had the pleasure of meeting quite a few other cabers throughout the day.  It was great to finally put some faces to the names here!

Here are a few of pics.  Enjoy!
Rusty.


Making our way to the beach.








Chris (Monarky) riding his Monark with 243 other vintage bike riders in front of us (we were pretty much in the rear at this point). 





Shelby with the Shelby's







Marty (cyclingday), Chris (slick) and Dave (old hotrod)


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 8, 2013)

*Thanks for the good ride ......*

Great turnout again with a bonus Shelby Invasion to boot ... thanks to everyone ... the riders are what makes the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride what it is .. here is the lunch stop Shelby lineup pictured below ... Ride Vintage ... Frank


----------



## Monarky (Jul 9, 2013)

Rustafari said:


> It was a pleasure meeting you Chris.  Yesterday was my first time on the Cyclone Coaster ride as well.  I also had the pleasure of meeting quite a few other cabers throughout the day.  It was great to finally put some faces to the names here!
> 
> Here are a few of pics.
> 
> ...




Thanks Rusty these are some cool pictures, see you at the next ride!


----------

